# Fischereischeinprüfung MV Wohnsitz und Pflichtstunden



## ardv (4. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Überlegen die Fischereischeinprüfung in MV abzulegen. 

Ich habe mich dazu mal etwas informiert und wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe muss man nicht den Wohnsitz in DE haben. Mein Wohnsitz ist in GB und ich bin regelmäßig für kurze Zeit in MV.
Soweit ich das alles verstanden habe braucht man für die Prüfung überhaupt keine Angabe zum Wohnsitz machen, allerdings für die Ausstellung des Scheins. Ich kann aber keine Meldebestätigung aus DE vorlegen, regelrecht eine Art Bestätigung aus GB. Meint ihr es ist trotzdem möglich die Prüfung hier abzulegen?

Falls ja, herrscht in MV eine Art Pflicht welche besagt, dass man eine gewisse Anzahl an Stunden in einem Kurs gelernt hat oder kann ich auch alles von zu Hause aus lernen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (4. August 2019)

Die Prüfung kannst du machen und erhältst nach der bestandenen Prüfung einen Nachweis. Die Prüfung kannst du auch online machen. Aber...mit dem Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfung erhältst du erst den Fischereischein im Bürger Büro / Gemeindeamt am dem Wohnort, an dem du gemeldet bist. Denn dort bist du dann verwaltungsmäßig beim Amt registriert der den Fischereischein ausgestellt hat.


----------



## ardv (5. August 2019)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Die Prüfung kannst du machen und erhältst nach der bestandenen Prüfung einen Nachweis. Die Prüfung kannst du auch online machen. Aber...mit dem Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfung erhältst du erst den Fischereischein im Bürger Büro / Gemeindeamt am dem Wohnort, an dem du gemeldet bist. Denn dort bist du dann verwaltungsmäßig beim Amt registriert der den Fischereischein ausgestellt hat.


Hallo Kuddeldaddel,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Es scheint so zu sein wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe. Mich irritiert nur, dass auch Österreicher den Schein bekommen auch wenn sie in Österreich wohnen.
Irgendwie muss da also eine Möglichkeit bestehen. 
Ich werde mich weiter informieren. Vielleicht weiß auch hier jemand ob es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. August 2019)

In M-V gibt es auch den sogenannten Touristenfischereischein.
Dieser ist meines Wissens 28 Tage gültig und kann bei Bedarf mehrfach verlängert werden.
Dafür ist auch keinerlei Prüfung usw. nötig.
https://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/9_sonstiges/170531Brosch_zbFS_MV.pdf


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2019)

ardv schrieb:


> Hallo Kuddeldaddel,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> Es scheint so zu sein wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe. Mich irritiert nur, dass auch Österreicher den Schein bekommen auch wenn sie in Österreich wohnen.



Hallo,

geht "normalerweise" nicht. Aber in oberbayerischen/österreichischen Grenzgebieten gibt es da schon Ausnahmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

